# ND90 Day



## Bevo (Dec 6, 2009)

After looking at the used market and finding most of the sellers trying to rip me off with stolen stuff or damaged items I went new. Had to suck it up and raise my budget way up.

Went with the D90 over the Cannon 50D for various reasons including price. The bottom line is I love the D300 and most of what I buy can work with the 300.

Don't really know what I am doing with it yet but will take a class and get educated.
I like this pic I took today but have a long ways to go yet.


----------

